# ECIGS SA is a special place



## Silver (24/1/15)

Hi all

*ECIGS SA is a special place*

There is something magical about it.

I have spoken to several people that have felt that this forum is much better than any other forum they have been on.

We all know that we more than likely use the world's best forum software and that rocket scientist and innovator extraordinaire @Gizmo has configured it brilliantly - and that it runs on super fast servers and that its lightning fast...

But there is something else. Something more than just the technicals

*There is a strong spirit on the forum. Such friendliness and openness. Members are so welcoming and genuine. The kindness is remarkable. And there is also the healthy fun and the jokes. *

But why?

Maybe its because we all have something very important in common. We all have given up smoking and we all want to continue being off analogs. And since giving up smoking is such a big event, we associate this forum with something of importance and a "feel good factor". Also, when I gave up smoking i wanted to share it with others and help them to do the same. Maybe its this topic that makes this forum different from others...

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Riddle (24/1/15)

I completely agree. I've never been a fan of forums. Yet on here I feel at home. Feel comfortable interacting with Almost everyone. The spirit and willingness to help is just extraordinary. 

Thanks to all for being part of this amazing group.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Great thread! I think a lot of us on here are just loving this hobby as it's very sociable fun and cool! Plus we get to bombard coffee shops and restaurants from time to time getting wierd looks at the clouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/1/15)

It's an awesome thing to be part of. I'd like to thank everyone for being awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> *There is a strong spirit on the forum. Such friendliness and openness. Members are so welcoming and genuine. The kindness is remarkable. And there is also the healthy fun and the jokes. *
> 
> But why?


...maybe because its South African? 

I am following no more forums here in Germany, everything vape related is on FB. There is sometimes real escalations where people cannot talk decently to each other. Have not seen that here. But generally its also quite a nice vibe in those FB groups, if one filters the bad apples and ignores the postings that go out of control.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

yep this is definitely the best forum I've ever been a member of... There is a definite level of maturity that is lacking in all other forums I've used.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

I cannot argue with any of the previous post, This forum is absolutely unique in every way possible. For me the biggest thing was how quickly you are made to feel welcome. It doesn't matter if you arrive here with the twisp or with a cloud blowing machine that's responsible for the mist on the Long Tom pass. 

I have never seen elitism, something that plagues most other forums that i have been a member of. for some reason every ones opinions are respected and considered and I have never seen any discussion lead to a arguments or worse. 

This really has turned into my home and you guys have become my family. one day without the forum is like a day without air. I love chatting to everyone here, and love the respect shown to each other. 

The admins have done a fantastic job with this forum, and the members are all seriously excellent people. 

Maybe its a common interest, maybe its because we all have a common goal in life, maybe its because we are all partly silver... who knows what the reasons are. but whatever it is I am truly grateful for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

I agree with all of this <--- see this is what happens on this forum, I don't ever really disagree with anyone 

I think @Silver has scratched the surface of one of the most important parts that make this forum the awesome community that it is - we share a common enemy (cigarettes + tobacco, NETs not included) that we've "defeated" and this forum is like the end of a Star Wars movie - one big celebration of this victory 

So thank you all for vaping and sharing your experiences on here 
It's infectious and intoxicating and just a bloody good time 

To borrow from RipTrippers: Smoking is dead, vaping is the future, and the future is ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I agree with all of this <--- see this is what happens on this forum, I don't ever really disagree with anyone
> 
> I think @Silver has scratched the surface of one of the most important parts that make this forum the awesome community that it is - we share a common enemy (cigarettes + tobacco, NETs not included) that we've "defeated" and this forum is like the end of a Star Wars movie - one big celebration of this victory
> 
> ...



Give that man a Bells... then pass the bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Give that man a Bells... then pass the bottle



I think this needs updating....to something like "Give that man some 5P Black Flag Fallen" 
On second thought, it doesn't really "roll off the tongue"...let's stick with Bells

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

"Give that man some 36mg to drip, have the camera ready to record what happens"  Also doesn't roll off the tongue that well, but I saw a clip of a lady trying to drip 24mg, and it was pretty funny.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> "Give that man some 36mg to drip, have the camera ready to record what happens"  Also doesn't roll off the tongue that well, but I saw a clip of a lady trying to drip 24mg, and it was pretty funny.





That's what you give the people who secretly p1ss you off...so you make it seem like you're rewarding them, but actually

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

18mg, damn near tears my throat out like a hungry wolf... 36mg must be like french kissing a dragon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## exodus (25/1/15)

Very well said @Silver. I cannot disagree with anything that has been posted above. Since I have moved on from devices like the Green smoke and the Twisp to what we all vape and love today. I can honestly say that vaping has become a obsession and this is the perfect forum to share that obsession with the similar minded people and to continue learning more and allowing the obsession to grow. Brilliant topic @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/1/15)

I don't know hey, but if anyone here looks back to when they were analogue smokers, and think quite hard; do you remember how you used to strike random convos with fellow smokers whilst in a smoking section of a restaurant, or whilst taking a quick smoke break outside an event/wedding? For me personally, I used to strike up convos all the time. Sometimes you forget your lighter, so you bump a light from a guy, and voila- conversation started. My one uncle for example, the only uncle I've ever smoked with, has a much stronger relationship with me than any of his other nephews. He says it's because we smoked together. We're bonded by an addiction. I think the camaraderie amongst smokers, and now vapers, is just much stronger than between people of different hobbies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (25/1/15)

I think this it the most mature forum i ever came across. It will be interesting to know the average forum member age because i think that makes a big difference, here is not some kid running around telling everyone he has the best and biggest
The mutual respect of the members astound me. We all are different people so we have different views of things, but the small thing we dont agree on are just agreed to dis agree and the conversation move on, that i love.
ECIGSSA became my home, i dont even go to other forums any more here i feel at home.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeJedi (25/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I agree with all of this <--- see this is what happens on this forum, I don't ever really disagree with anyone
> 
> I think @Silver has scratched the surface of one of the most important parts that make this forum the awesome community that it is - we share a common enemy (cigarettes + tobacco, NETs not included) that we've "defeated" and this forum is like the end of a Star Wars movie - one big celebration of this victory
> 
> ...


Did someone say Star Wars. I am in total agreement with the general consencus here. This is a very special forum. I dont post a lot because my spelling sucks but i read the threads religiously. Ecigssa and its members is a great community to be part of

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

*Je suis vapoter*

​
Triumph = common goal + unity

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Thanks guys, some really great comments so far

i think it is great to discuss this and see what we all think. Really does surprise me how addicted many of us have become to this forum, myself included. Lol, @Arthster, a day without the forum is like a day without air. That is classic

- I like the Star Wars analogy and celebrating a "victory" together (@free3dom ). Victory is sweet indeed!
- And the point @Yusuf Cape Vaper made about smokers always keen to have a conversation. So true
- Also @kimbo 's comment about the average age, which I would think is higher than most forums
- And @Tom 's point about us being South African - i like that! We may not have power, but we have lots of 'gees'

So on this fabulous Sunday, charge your device and lets have a vape in honour of our wonderful online home and lets all celebrate today our victory against stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

This is a very interesting thread and I have been trying to wrap my head around why the ECIGSSA forum is what it is... I have to say the first impression of the forum was the forum software and just how well it worked compared to all the other forums I have been involved in... there is no doubt that the forum software is the best there is and the fact that we have a highly skilled propeller head (@Gizmo) in the background working on it all the time is the cherry on the top!

Then for me the experience of my first posting being welcomed by the likes of @Andre, @Silver and others so warmly just got me going right away! The help and advice in my vaping journey skyrocketed the minute I joined the forum. Thanks to @vaalboy for introducing me to the forum! Withing a few days I felt part of the "family" and I think the excitement of being able to kick the stinky habit that had ruled my life for 35 years and the support and advice was overwhelming... I knew then that ECIGSSA was a special place.

Since then I have come to realise that the Admin and Mod team and all the members make this forum the place it is today!

I will be forever grateful to @Gizmo for having the foresight to set up the site and the fact that he funds the entire operation! He may not post much but he spends a huge amount of time on the site! Thank you @Gizmo for everything you have done and for being you! 

There are a lot of other members that need special mention but there are too many and I would hate to miss out on any of you! 

I just love ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> So on this fabulous Sunday, charge your device and lets have a vape in honour of our wonderful online home and lets all celebrate today our victory against stinkies!



Every morning I do this in honour of ECIGSSA! I sit here as I wake up and see all the interactions of the night and early morning and do the catch up bit while I put a fresh battery and wick into Avril!

ECIGSSA is special! Very special!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/15)

I think its the combination of what @Silver has stated, and all of the above.

Quiting smoking is monumental - I know I was personally haunted by it since the birth of my first daughter (this is we when I planned to quit). 6 years later, finally something gave me a genuine chance. So we feel very, very strong about vaping, and therefore banded together in a way of life really.

But I was a commited member to a great local gaming forum for years. Great people and spirit too. There, while gamers are from different walks of life and ages, it's not as diverse as here.

Because of the extreme different walks of life and ages here, I think there's a level of respect and boundaries here that creates a certain atmosphere. For example on the gaming forum - enter a PC or PS3 gamer and chirps about your gaming platform and all hell breaks loose.

Here nobody will say "your Cloupor and Trident combo sucks..." Because whatever keeps you off the cigs! Respect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/15)

Also we all have a good flow of nic in our systems, so we all mellow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

What an awesome thread @Silver.
You and everyone here have hit the nail on the head. This is more than a forum. It's a support system. It's a place to go where encouragement and advice comes with judgement. This community had become a family

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Love the comments. 
@r0gue z0mbie , you are so right. I too was "haunted" by the thought of stopping smoking. I knew i had to but was really dreading it. So the forum reminds me of the success of stopping, even though it was easier than I thought.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a very interesting thread and I have been trying to wrap my head around why the ECIGSSA forum is what it is... I have to say the first impression of the forum was the forum software and just how well it worked compared to all the other forums I have been involved in... there is no doubt that the forum software is the best there is and the fact that we have a highly skilled propeller head (@Gizmo) in the background working on it all the time is the cherry on the top!
> 
> Then for me the experience of my first posting being welcomed by the likes of @Andre, @Silver and others so warmly just got me going right away! The help and advice in my vaping journey skyrocketed the minute I joined the forum. Thanks to @vaalboy for introducing me to the forum! Withing a few days I felt part of the "family" and I think the excitement of being able to kick the stinky habit that had ruled my life for 35 years and the support and advice was overwhelming... I knew then that ECIGSSA was a special place.
> 
> ...



Here is a cloud to @Gizmo. The man behind the interface. 

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> and I think the excitement of being able to kick the stinky habit that had ruled my life for 35 years and the support and advice was overwhelming... I knew then that ECIGSSA was a special place.



Thanks @Rob Fisher - I think you nailed it with this comment. The excitement of kicking the stinky habit is spot on! 

As well as the support and advice - then it becomes a vicious circle - you get lots of support then you want to give others the same - all because you are very excited about it too

And I also agree that the forum is so slick. That also plays a very big part - once again huge credit here to @Gizmo. If it was a "sloppy unslick slow" forum, none of us would stick around for very long. 

So this is a multi-faceted thing. Quite remarkable actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> And I also agree that the forum is so slick. That also plays a very big part - once again huge credit here to @Gizmo. If it was a "sloppy unslick slow" forum, none of us would stick around for very long.


 And the best part of this software, that Up Down arrows on the side. You have any idea how many times i looked for that on FB and other forums

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/15)

I love this forum, but not for the fact that I founded the forum, but due to the fact that I have actually formed genuine friendships on this forum.

We have a community of people on here that are so friendly, down to earth and welcoming. The "elitists" that you find on other forums are rife and we lucky on ECIGSSA to have a understanding and friendly community specially towards the newbies.

I do hope that as the forum grows that it does not loose its specialness, and sub-groups become more apparent, however, I feel with South Africa being relatively small and we keep a eye on the bad apples we should continue growing with the amazing community we have as a solid core foundation.

I actually feel embarrassed when my name gets mentioned on the forum as the be all of this amazing forum because its frankly not true at all. When the forum started it took all the members in the beginning to help the forum to gain momentum, members that come to mind ( @Derick, @Melinda, @Andre, @Riaz, @ET, @CraftyZA ) to name a few that all helped create the atmosphere we have today, I just helped build the stadium nothing more!

So in closing it is all of us on here that have made this forum and it's especially not me.. We are all legends and ex smokers that are proud and I really see this community growing from strength to strength!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> I love this forum, but not for the fact that I created, but due to the fact that I have actually formed genuine friendships on this forum.
> 
> We have a community of people are here that are so friendly, down to earth and welcoming. The "elitists" that you find on other forums are rife and we lucky on ECIGSSA to have a understanding and friendly community specially towards the newbies.
> 
> ...



Humility...another common quality among the members of this awesome community 

@Gizmo you rock 
Even though you may or may not be more important than anyone else, you are definitely just as important and (I'm sure I speak for everyone) we all appreciate what you have helped create for us here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Guunie (25/1/15)

I still believe that vaping will not be for everyone and the big difference here too is that we all stand together...we are a movement to more than just a healthier lifestyle, but we are threatening the very financial reserves and incomes of governments and the elitist. 

We shall cripple this major industry and remove the blind folds from the masses. We even see the main stream media retracting statements against ecigs...it is a battle that we are winning slowly, but relentlessly we stand together against this greater evil 

I'm a vapor and proud... Ecigssa is my family and I will fight besides anyone of you amazing people

I LOVE YOU ALL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> I actually feel embarrassed when my name gets mentioned on the forum as the be all of this amazing forum because its frankly not true at all. When the forum started it took all the members in the beginning to help the forum to gain momentum, members that come to mind ( @Derick, @Melinda, @Andre, @Riaz, @ET, @CraftyZA ) to name a few that all helped create the atmosphere we have today, I just helped build the stadium nothing more!
> !



Oh yes of coarse, the seasoned members here have really set a strong precedence around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

If you guys didn't put this awesome forum together I most probably would've resort back to tobacco and smoked meself to ashes by now, thanks to you all: @Derick, @Melinda, @Andre, @Riaz, @ET, @CraftyZA and last but not least - after all he has the power to pull the plug; @Gizmo. And thanks to all the other members for supporting the new and "old" as well as your daily entertainment.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (25/1/15)

johan said:


> If you guys didn't put this awesome forum together I most probably would've resort back to tobacco and smoked meself to ashes by now, thanks to you all: @Derick, @Melinda, @Andre, @Riaz, @ET, @CraftyZA and last but not least - after all he has the power to pull the plug; @Gizmo. And thanks to all the other members for supporting the new and "old" as well as your daily entertainment.


It definitely adds to the motivation to stay away from the stinkies, if you know you would have to hide your face on ecigssa if you relapsed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Richio (26/1/15)

IMHO @kimbo sums it up perfectly, the respect, support and maturity of the community makes this forum unique.The fact that anyone can post questions/ comments without getting trolled is something which will definitely grow this forum and I would hope it stays this way. 
+1 to kimbo's comment on age group, If we could maybe get a sticky with age and place of residence, would perhaps work long term to increase camaraderie between vapers in the same area.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

This place is very special indeed! I've been around here for a while now and this in my facebook.
All the guys I have met through the forum are "real" good people. 
With the help of all the guys that started the forum I quit smoking and haven't looked back since. I will never smoke again thanks to you guys!
@Andre , @CraftyZA , @Riaz , @ET , @Gizmo , @Stroodlepuff , @Derick , @Melinda and @RIEFY , you guys opened this new world to me and I'm forever thankful. Also all the guys that joined around the same time as me, we all just clicked and became good friends. Love it. I don't make friend very quickly. Lol.
Thanks to everyone that contribute to the forum every da. You make this place magical!
I don't post so much these days, but I do read everything and nuke the crap out of spammers. 
To everyone who have joined the forum and are to afraid to ask or join in, please don't be. The quicker you start asking and joining the quicker your journey will start. Like I said. We are all good human beings on this forum and we are all ready to help wherever we can!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

Every time I go onto ECF I miss the "thank you" button, the "agree" button and all those various expressions of emotion - they only have a "like" button.. And I miss the medals and the ribbons. For sure @Gizmo with @Stroodlepuff has given us a software foundation where more of what makes us truly human - emotion - can be reflected. And with that - recognition - which every human being is always in need of.

And the first members (inter alia those mentioned above) used those tools to create a relaxed spirit of welcoming, caring, sharing, recognition and equality.

And new members, for example @Silver, @vaalboy, @Rob Fisher, @johan, @TylerD, @annemarievdh, @Zodiac, @BhavZ, @Zegee, @Alex, @Gazzacpt, @devdev, @Metal Liz. @RIEFY, @RezaD and others, came along and reinforced and built on all this each in his or her unique way.

And still newer members added their variety and spice, but in keeping with our essential spirit, for example @kimbo, @zadiac, @Riddle, @ShaneW, @Yiannaki, @paulph201, @andro, @JakesSA, @BumbleBee, @Danny, @r0gue z0mbie, @VapeSnow, @Marzuq, @free3dom, @VandaL, @Arthster, @Rotten_Bunny, @LandyMan, @Dassie, @Philip Dunkley to name but a few.

I name members at my own peril from the top of my head and am sure I have missed some. My most humble apologies. Of course each and every active members contributes to make this forum what it is. Thank you for that.

As I approach my 10 000th post on this forum I now have the luxury to contribute less information, rely more on others' inputs and have more fun. Technology and product variety have in any event overtaken me!

A special word of thanks to all the Reoville residents - they have not only created a special little village, but have always been active and major contributors in the bigger city of Ecigssa.

May this forum always be the central hub for vaping at this most southern tip of Africa!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

Andre said:


> Every time I go onto ECF I miss the "thank you" button, the "agree" button and all those various expressions of emotion - they only have a "like" button.. And I miss the medals and the ribbons. For sure @Gizmo with @Stroodlepuff has given us a software foundation where more of what makes us truly human - emotion - can be reflected. And with that - recognition - which every human being is always in need of.
> 
> And the first members (inter alia those mentioned above) used those tools to create a relaxed spirit of welcoming, caring, sharing, recognition and equality.
> 
> ...


pity we dont have a 'love it' button. reading your post really hit the high note for a monday morning. you have hit the nail right on the head with this one with one exception... you have not mentioned yourseld and your valuable contributions to the forum..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

You are all right, ECIGSSA is a special place.

And that is thanks to every one on the forum. Some of you have ment more to me than you would ever realise. :hug:

Ag you know who you are @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @Melinda, @Derick, @johan, @TylerD, and Mr Legend aka @Andre or as I met you @Matthee.

And then there it the 1 or 2 that I sometimes wished I could kick in the face...

mmmmm

Hahaha now I've got everyone wondering, just joking 

EDIT: Can you belive I forgot THE VAPE SERGEANT ... Mr @Rowan Francis

EDIT again: Ow dear... I forgot you 2 @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Andre said:


> Every time I go onto ECF I miss the "thank you" button, the "agree" button and all those various expressions of emotion - they only have a "like" button.. And I miss the medals and the ribbons. For sure @Gizmo with @Stroodlepuff has given us a software foundation where more of what makes us truly human - emotion - can be reflected. And with that - recognition - which every human being is always in need of.
> 
> And the first members (inter alia those mentioned above) used those tools to create a relaxed spirit of welcoming, caring, sharing, recognition and equality.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your post @Andre 
So well worded. I enjoyed it thoroughly

You make such a valid point that this forum is more closely aligned with emotions given the post rating options. You are right, that is a major factor. 

And then all the special people. I agree 100%. 

Allow me to just talk a bit about @Andre. Many of us hold you in very high regard. And your 10,000 posts have added an immense amount to this forum, not to mention the journeys of so many of us. I can say without a doubt that you played an extremely important role in my vaping journey and I thank you so much for that. I would do it all over again and i have no regrets. Salute.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (27/1/15)

Awesome thread indeed, 
All i can really say is that the people here are special and in some cases "special" but that is what makes this Second Home so Amazing, i have met only a few and spoken telephonically only to a handfull, but let me say this. Who and what they are on the forum are exactly who and what they are in real life.

We are one massive family that keeps it real.



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ESH (27/1/15)

johan said:


> If you guys didn't put this awesome forum together I most probably would've resort back to tobacco and smoked meself to ashes by now, thanks to you all: @Derick, @Melinda, @Andre, @Riaz, @ET, @CraftyZA and last but not least - after all he has the power to pull the plug; @Gizmo. And thanks to all the other members for supporting the new and "old" as well as your daily entertainment.


I couldn't have said it better.
What I would like to add is that I see vapeing not just as a hobby but a life saving activity, and this forum's energy and the enthusiasm of its members has made a difference to many an ex smoker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/1/15)

Totally agree with all the previous comments! I love the forum and the people here on the forum!
A very very very special place! The experience on the forum is like no other. Other forums can't even compare as they wouldn't even come close! The genuine, helpfulness, willingness, understanding and caring from all the people on this forum is what makes it so special! There are indeed a lot of legends on this forum  and I thank you all for being who you are and for being part of my journey!
If it wasn't for this forum, I'm sure I would still be vaping on those old Ego's and Liqua

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (27/1/15)

Agree, agree, agree!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/1/15)

*Cough*  Oh Governor, governor! 

May I present to thee...

Exhibit A:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doge-rda-for-free.t8491/page-2#post-179218

................................................................
Disclaimer:
Expect an 'Emoji' frenzy in a couple of weeks lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

